# Barrets Haunted Mansion



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I made the trip up to Barrets last weekend and it was well worth it! Great haunted house, but they had some awsome characters wondering the lines... I got to see Dewking in action! On the actual house, they did some cool stuff with smaller plastic skeletons (not bluckies, smaller but better quality i think). That gave me some ideas on how to use them. 

But for all you people from mass, come out and check it out. 

I'll post a few pictures later when i upload them from my camera.


----------

